# 2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen



## Xains (23. September 2015)

*2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen*

Sehr geehrte Community,
Ich  würde gerne 2 Bildschirme benutzen jedoch habe ich folgendes Problem : 
Ich benutze zur Zeit einen Full HD Bildschirm mit HDMI Anschluss und habe noch einen alten Flachbildschirm mit HD auflösung hier rumliegen. Jedoch muss ich den weil ich kein dvi Kabel mehr besitze an dem Mainboard anschließen. Funktioniert das bei einem Z77 Pro 3 Mainboard und ner 390 Nitro?  Und falls ja wie?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. September 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen*

löschen bitte außversehen ersteller Doppelpost


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. September 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen*

Hole dir ein Adapter/-Kabel von Displayport oder HDMI oder Mini Varianten je nachdem wie es an der Grafikkarte noch frei ist auf DVI und schließe dann alles an die Grafikkarte an. Glaube einen am Mainbord den anderen an der Grafikkarte wird nicht funktionieren so was gab es zwar mal aber nur bei Notebooks wo beide GPUs auch gleichzeitig aktiv waren.

so was z.B. oder das


----------



## claster17 (23. September 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen*

Es ist möglich, wenn deine CPU eine iGPU hat.



> Go to the "Advanced" section of the BIOS and then go to "North Bridge Configuration". In that menu, set "IGPU Multi-Monitor" to Enabled.
> [...]
> Edit: You'll need to install the Intel graphics drivers too, when you do that. It should work without doing it, but you should do it anyway.


Asrock z75 pro3 dual monitor setup help [Solved] - ASrock - Motherboards


----------



## Xains (23. September 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen*

Ah danke super ja ich habe ne intel cpu mit gpu perfekt. Ich werde es ausprobieren. Im schlimmsten fall habe ich mal nen dvi kabel bestellt. Kann man bestimmt immer mal gebrauchen. Vielen dank.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. September 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen*



claster17 schrieb:


> Es ist möglich, wenn deine CPU eine iGPU hat.
> 
> 
> Asrock z75 pro3 dual monitor setup help [Solved] - ASrock - Motherboards


interessant geht das auch bei Nvidia Grafikkarten ?


----------



## claster17 (24. September 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore an Graka und Mainboard anschließen*

Das läuft unabhängig vom Typ deiner Grafikkarte. Die Option schaltet nur die iGPU wieder ein. Normalerweise wird sie automatisch deaktiviert, sobald eine dedizierte dazugesteckt wird


----------

